# Temperatura da água



## fkrueger (26 Mai 2019 às 12:59)

Tenho a minha estação metereológica ligada a vários serviços online e ultimamente a uma página pessoal. 

Visto morar perto da praia, pretendia adicionar também a temperatura da água que ficaria visível na minha página para consulta. Futuramente com um sensor alimentado por um painel solar e um módulo de gprs para atualização constante. Por enquanto irei fazer de forma manual. 

A minha questão é se se justifica medir a temperatura da água várias vezes por dia, por exemplo uma de manhã e outra a meio do dia ou se basta somente uma vez a uma hora especifica. Isto pelo fato de não saber ao certo se a temperatura altera-se muito durante o dia que se justifique várias medições. 
Obrigado.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mai 2019 às 13:12)

a temperatura da água é bastante estável uma vez por dia será mais que bastante


----------



## frederico (26 Mai 2019 às 23:10)

camrov8 disse:


> a temperatura da água é bastante estável uma vez por dia será mais que bastante



Não sei no Algarve há variações notáveis ao longo do dia que acompanham a mudança de direcção do vento.


----------



## meteo (26 Mai 2019 às 23:36)

Penso que duas vezes seria o ideal. Uma de manhã e outra ao fim da tarde. Conseguias obter as variações de temperatura da água diárias que podem ocorrer nos dias de nortada intensa, ou de variações devido a alterações na direção do vento.
Mas se é feito de forma manual, tens de ver a tua disponibilidade. Na maior parte dos dias, uma vez por dia será o suficiente, tenta é a cada vez, fazer vários registos, e fazer a média para ter um registo diário. Se por exemplo fizeres 4 registos, e houver 1 registo, com grande diferença de temperatura para os outros 3 registos, faz a média só desses 3 registos. Com as correntes, pode haver ainda boa variação na temperatura da água em poucos metros. 
Se possível fazer sempre à mesma distância da superfície, pode também haver grandes variações de temperatura entre o fundo e a superfície.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mai 2019 às 22:07)

Penso que em geral uma medição ao início da manhã (8-10h) e outra ao fim da tarde (16-18h) serve perfeitamente na generalidade das situações, abrangendo a influência da luz solar e\ou do vento.
A primeira após o período noturno, sem sol\insolação a aquecer a água, e a 2ª antes do pôr do sol. Dará uma noção mais realista da temperatura do mar.


----------

